# Post your Martin's Cages here



## IHeartFuzzies (May 1, 2009)

I did not see a Martin's thread on here so I thought maybe I would start one.

Here is my R-680

This what the cage looked last time I cleaned it. I added a wheel which he does not use i am hoping the baby will use it. I did not add in the water bottle and food dish yet. I changed the litter box to a corner one which takes up less space and litter. I moved the double decker hammie to the bottom right front and attached it with zip ties because the metal shower curtain hooks don't fit on the bars and plus it would make the shelf bumpy under the liner I have to have it to where the bottom sits on the ground because Cheese does not like to be airborne. Sleep sack in on the top shelf. I put that middle hammie in for fun and to make more laundry (lol) because he does not use it. I leave it in there though so hopefully he will get used to the idea. The liners are reversible and made of red fleece and PiRATe theme cotton.


----------



## IHeartFuzzies (May 1, 2009)

*Re: My Martin's cage*

.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: My Martin's cage*

I'll respond: don't get so easily offended or is it a joke? We all browse through this forum. If we don't respond it doesn't mean that we don't enjoy it. Tuck in the long toes.


----------



## Izaia (May 6, 2009)

*Re: My Martin's cage*

I wish I could add a pic of my new R-680, but I'm currently without a camera. :-[ Love the liners you have, though. I'll be ordering some for mine soon.


----------



## IHeartFuzzies (May 1, 2009)

*Re: My Martin's cage*

I started this thread so others can also post pix of their Martin's cages which I think people may have missed. 

Anyway, Izaia thank you ;D I like the liners too lol the girl who made them her sewing machine is kaput so i can't buy any from her anymore. For the liners, double pocker sleeper and sleep sack it was all $30 with free shipping. I don't think I will ever be able to get a deal like that again unless the girl gets a new machine.


----------



## lovesasa (Apr 4, 2009)

Dude... Calm down. People don't respond to EVERYTHING they read in a forum.


----------



## homebody (Jan 26, 2009)

I think that's the same Martins that I'm hoping to get. I need something slightly more portable than my CN (which will remain their primary home). Would this slid into the backseat of a car? Looks good and cozy. Hope mine turns out that nice... love it in black - looks even better than on their website, so I'm glad I've seen yours.


----------



## Whinnie (Mar 29, 2009)

Here is mine. Its the Rat Tower, unsure of the number off hand right now







Whole cage







Top







Bottom
Its still pretty bare, but compared to their old cage, its much nicer! They haven't stopped moving once since they got in there!!
And just for cuteness:








Kate with "HER" new ball. Penelope is not allowed to touch it at all. I have even put two, and Kate hoards them all. She has found her new "stashing" corner too. Now to littertrain. Fun!


----------



## IHeartFuzzies (May 1, 2009)

I like how spacey it is, I can't wait to see it decorated, they look so nice decorated. Cute babies btw


----------



## Izaia (May 6, 2009)

homebody said:


> Would this slid into the backseat of a car?


The cage would fit, but it might be a snug fit depending on your car. Honestly, even though I knew the dimensions, this cage is big compared to what the pics on the website make it look like.


----------



## IHeartFuzzies (May 1, 2009)

homebody said:


> I think that's the same Martins that I'm hoping to get. I need something slightly more portable than my CN (which will remain their primary home). Would this slid into the backseat of a car? Looks good and cozy. Hope mine turns out that nice... love it in black - looks even better than on their website, so I'm glad I've seen yours.


The black Martin's Cages have been powdercoated (which is only $10 x-tra) and you should not get a galvanized cage (silver metal looking like the pix on the site) because it absorbs the urine smell and is impossible to get it out plus it rusts and there is speculation that the zinc in the metal can be harmful or even deadly with prolonged exposure. The cage I have would fit in the backseat very easily but only if you have a 4 door because i can't see cramming it into the back with the front seat in the way.


----------

